# Probleme mit ausführbarem Jar Archiv



## robb (27. Dez 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir eine Batch-Datei und ein Jar Archiv für meine Application geschrieben. Mit dieser Application schreibe ich Daten in eine Sql-Datenbank und verändere diese auch. Wenn ich die Anwendung nun mit der Batch-Datei starte funktioniert alles wunderbar und ich kann Datensätze speichern. Bei dem Archiv allerdings ist dies nicht möglich. Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches. 

Kennt irgendjemand dieses Problem?

mfg Robb


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Dez 2006)

Hat die Anwendung in deiner Jar-Datei ein grafisches UI oder läuft sie nur in der Java-Console?


----------



## abollm (27. Dez 2006)

robb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ich habe mir eine Batch-Datei und ein Jar Archiv für meine Application geschrieben. Mit dieser Application schreibe ich Daten in eine Sql-Datenbank und verändere diese auch. Wenn ich die Anwendung nun mit der Batch-Datei starte funktioniert alles wunderbar und ich kann Datensätze speichern. Bei dem Archiv allerdings ist dies nicht möglich. Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches.
> 
> Kennt irgendjemand dieses Problem?
> ...



Einige Fragen/Anregungen:
1. Wie genau rufst du dein Jar-Archiv aus der Batchdatei auf (z.B. C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\bin\javaw.exe -jar MeineJar.jar)?
2. Was passiert, wenn du ein Konsolenfenster öffnest und anstatt z.B. javaw.exe -> java.exe in deiner Batch eingibst?
3. Rufst du die Jar -Datei u.U. aus einer IDE auf?


----------



## robb (28. Dez 2006)

>Hat die Anwendung in deiner Jar-Datei ein grafisches UI oder läuft sie nur in der Java-Console?

Ja ich habe eine Swing Oberfläche Programmiert.

>Wie genau rufst du dein Jar-Archiv aus der Batchdatei auf (z.B. C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_06\bin\javaw.exe -jar MeineJar.jar)? 

Ich habe einmal eine Batch-Datei zum starten und einmal ein Jar Archiv. Ich benutze keine Batch Datei zum starten des Jar Archivs. Ich habe in dem Jar-Archiv eine .mf Datei die angibt welche Klasse zum starten benötigt wird.


----------



## abollm (28. Dez 2006)

Schreib doch einmal genau, wie du

1. per Batch deine Applikation aufrufst,
2. wie du hingegen die Jar-Datei aufrufst,
3. was steht genau in deiner Manifest-Datei im Jar.

Es gibt da einige Punkte zu beachten, die evtl. bei dir nicht erfüllt sind.


----------



## robb (29. Dez 2006)

>per Batch deine Applikation aufrufst
Meine Batch-Datei enthält nur den Befehl: "java myapplication".

>wie du hingegen die Jar-Datei aufrufst
Meine Jar-Datei habe ich nur per Doppelklick aufgerufen, da ich dies auch dem Benutzer ermöglichen möchte.

>was steht genau in deiner Manifest-Datei


> Manifest-Version: 1.0
> Created-By: 1.5.0_09 (Sun Microsystems Inc.)
> Main-Class: HandyinfoGUI


----------



## André Uhres (29. Dez 2006)

Fehlt denn im Manifest nicht zumindest der Eintrag zum Auffinden des Databasedrivers? Zum Beispiel: Class-Path: lib/derby.jar


----------



## robb (29. Dez 2006)

An soetwas habe ich schon gedacht, könnte ich denn z.B. eine andere Jar-Datei mit dem jdbc Connector in diese Jar einbauen? Und dann mit angeben, dass diese Dateien mit in den Classpath eingebunden werden?


----------



## André Uhres (29. Dez 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13075


----------



## robb (29. Dez 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, es läuft nun alles Wunderbar!

mfg Robb


----------

